# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  πρόβλημα με ασύρματο PANASONIC

## bababas

καλησπέρα,

έχω ένα ασύρματο PANASONIC που δουλεύει κανονικά (δοκιμασμένο και σε άλλο σπίτι). Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, πολλές φορές όταν πατάω το πλήκτρο για να ανοίξει η γραμμή (ή να απαντήσω σε μια κλήση), δείχνει να μην επικοινωνεί με τη βάση και ακούγεται ήχος κατειλημμένου. 
Η βάση είναι στα 2 μέτρα και μακρια από το router. 

Μετά από πολλά νεύρα κι αφού δοκίμασα άλλο φίλτρο, πρίζα, σύνδεση στο splitter, είδα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει όταν είμαι δίπλα στο λαπτοπ (και στο router), ενώ ακόμα κι αν πάω στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού, όλα λειτουργουν κανονικά.  :Thinking: 
Σας βγάζει αυτό κάποιο νόημα; Έχετε καμια ιδέα τι να κάνω;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Zoumpi

Παιδια εγω εχω το ασυρματο panasonic kx-tcd455grm κ χρειαστηκε να αλλαξω μπαταριες αλλα μια δεν αναβει το καντραν κ δεν μπορω να παρω το νο του σπιτιου μου ειναι wind εχει συμβατότητα ;η καποιο κουμπι πατησα ;ας μου πει καποιος σας παρακαλω! !κ αν ειναι ποιο κουμπι ειναι ;

----------

